# Боли во всем теле



## aleks.k (20 Дек 2021)

Добрый день! Как мне кажется начались мои злоключения после не защищённого полового акта с девушкой в 2016 году. 
В 2017 помню бурлил живот и как то пропало либидо. 
В 2018 начались прозрачные сопли, тягучие. Даже летом. Усталость. 
В 2019 приступы очень сильной слабости и плохое самочувствие. Жжение в челюсти справа. Лор врачи помоч не смогли. Стоматологи удалили здоровый зуб. Стало гораздо хуже. В итоге оказалось невролгия. 
Была дереализация, песок в глазах. 
Постоянные гнойные сопли. Липла каждая простуда ( работал очень на износ, почти без выходных) 
В 2020 после где то 3 х недель очередных гнойных соплей и простуды. 
Я наткнулся на один форум по хрон постатиту. Я и так был уже на взводе. Так как это состояние мешало мне работать. Измучило. 
Я заработал там себе абсолютный нервный срыв. Похоронил себя и т.д. 
Залип я там месяца на 2. На фоне этого началось жжение в левом колене. Начали побаливать тазобедренные суставы. Ломить кисти рук. Защелкали колени. 
Ревмопробы были в норме. Единственное что я нашёл низкий тестостерон. 
В заключении я решил пропить тиберал, 7 дней по 2 таблетки в день. Так как на форуме писали что с него были улучшения. 
В конце приёма начались приступы, давление 160 и приходилось лежать. Началось жжение в коленных суставах, тазобедренных. Плечевых, если отжиматься. Заклинило мышцы шеи. Мушки в глазах. 
Кое как я попал на приём к психотерапевту. Пропил эсциталопрам и этаперазин. Месяца 4. Стало лучше. Но, с отменой вернулась ломота в суставах, плавающие боли по телу. Месяца 3 я ждал. Потом опять пошёл к психотерапевту. 
Он выписал этаперазин 1,5 таблетки. Пил я его месяцев 5. Пока пил было лучше. При отмене началась жесточайшая депрессия. Чугунная голова. Жжения в теле, мурашки в ногах и как бы слабость. Ещё кишечник не работал. Жидкий стул. Зуд заднего прохода. 
Промучился месяц и пошёл опять. 
Попросил эсциталопрам + он выписал респиридон. 
Эсциталопрам пью, респиридон пока не пью. Поначалу было лучше. Настроение улучшилось. Но через 2 недели боли и жжения по телу, снова вернулись. Подскажите можно ли что то добавить в лечение?  И правильно ли лечат? Ещё записался к мануальному терапевту. По КВД ничего не нашли.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Дек 2021)

Продолжить лечение у врача-психотерапевта.


----------



## aleks.k (21 Дек 2021)

@Владимир Воротынцев, хорошо, спасибо. Выпью тогда транк сегодня, хотел попробовать обойтись без него.


----------



## AleksSeich (22 Дек 2021)

@aleks.k, сколько вам лет и какие показатели половых гормонов?


----------



## aleks.k (22 Дек 2021)

@AleksSeich, 34. Показатели сдавал год назад. Тестостерон ниже нижней границы, свободный тоже чуть ниже нижней границы.


----------



## AleksSeich (23 Дек 2021)

@aleks.k, там ещё ЛГ, ФСГ, пролактин, эстрадиол. Нужно все это сдать вместе с общим тестостероном. Тестостерон однозначно необходимо поднимать. И проблемы ваши, скорее всего, связаны именно с ним.


----------



## aleks.k (24 Дек 2021)

Знать бы ещё как его поднять. Сходил сегодня на массаж. Не знаю от него или нет. Но зуд по телу, покалывания и дерги стали сильнее, сильное обострение. Так же и зуд заднего прохода. Мурашки на лице. 
Транквилизатор не пью пока, только эсциталопрам.


----------



## AleksSeich (24 Дек 2021)

@aleks.k, сначала надо выяснить какого типа гипогонадизм. Для этого необходимо сдать вышеуказанные анализы.


----------



## tankist (24 Дек 2021)

Гипогонадизм и вышеописанные жалобы навряд ли связаны.


----------



## AleksSeich (25 Дек 2021)

@tankist, уважаемый, теперь вы не вводите в заблуждение! Гипогонадизм это уже не норма, как минимум. Со всеми вытекающими, от психики до физики


----------



## tankist (25 Дек 2021)

"Не множьте число сущностей свыше необходимости." Бритва Оккама.
И ещё: Вы эндокринолог?


----------



## AleksSeich (25 Дек 2021)

Нужно быть эндокринологом для этого? Я тут не для того, чтобы амбиции свои показывать, а чтобы помочь, поддержать людей, по мере своих скромных знаний и личного опыта. От ваших "вряд ли" человеку лучше не станет, так что давайте по существу вопроса.


----------



## tankist (25 Дек 2021)

А по существу вопроса - лечиться надо не в интернете, а у профильных специалистов.


----------



## AleksSeich (25 Дек 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> ...лечиться надо не в интернете, а у профильных специалистов.


Кто же спорит. Надо ещё найти специалиста хорошего, который разберётся, а не сразу на гзт посадит. А наши эндокринологи так и делают обычно


----------



## tankist (25 Дек 2021)

Ищите, и обрящете!


----------



## aleks.k (25 Дек 2021)

Годичной давности
Лг 1,79 норма 1,5-9,
ФСГ 1,51 1,4-18,1
ПРОЛАКТИН 124,62 45-375
Тестостерон 7,56 норма 9.0-38.0
Тесто свободный 156,6 норма 174-729


----------



## AleksSeich (25 Дек 2021)

@aleks.k, по этим анализам у вас вторичный гипогонадизм. Можно и нужно поднимать, без ГЗТ. Попробуйте обратиться очно к эндокринологу и андрологу. Отпишитесь потом, что они вам скажут.
П.с лучше повторно все сдайте и со свежими результатами по врачам.


----------



## aleks.k (26 Дек 2021)

Поднимать то нужно. Вот проблема в том. Что после тиберала. Обострение не снимается пока. А антидепрессанты и респиридон сами по себе влияют на гормоны(
Замкнутый круг. Но к андрологу съезжу.


----------



## AleksSeich (26 Дек 2021)

aleks.k написал(а):


> Поднимать то нужно. Вот проблема в том. Что после тиберала. Обострение не снимается пока.


Пролактин могут немного повышать.
Что за обострение после Тиберала?


----------



## aleks.k (2 Янв 2022)

Сейчас принимаю эсциталопрам + респиридон 2 мг. 
Ощущения ушли на 90%
Хотя плавающие боли и артралгии есть всё равно. Но жить стало уже реально. 
Единственное не понимаю почему от витамина С, Д и магния становится хуже.


----------



## AleksSeich (3 Янв 2022)

Депрессия от низкого теста - обычное дело! Смысл принимать АДы и прочее, если не решать основную проблему🤔


----------



## aleks.k (3 Янв 2022)

Дам еслиб его было так просто поднять. Изучаю качковский форум. 
Проблема не в депрессии. 
А в побочке которая вылезла после тиберала. 
В ощущениях жжения и болей в теле, мушках в глазах которых то больше, то меньше. Болях в костях и артралгий. Зуд заднего прохода термоядерный. Жжения и боли такие, что проблематично работать. И оставаться адекватным)) На нейролептике же гораздо лучше.


----------



## Elka66 (4 Янв 2022)

Сдали вы бы анф до кучи


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (6 Янв 2022)

Попробуйте пропить магний и витамины группы В.


----------



## aleks.k (4 Фев 2022)

Может пора пить метотрексат какой-нибудь, а то ломота костей всё сильнее как то? Или сульфазолин? Может это артрт? 
Ещё онемевшая правая икра уже дней 5?


----------



## Elka66 (4 Фев 2022)

Какой мето или сульфо,мне при клинике аутоимунки и отрицательных анализах ревмо слабенький  плаквенил не назначил,отправил гулять на полгода,дожидаться положительных.Препараты для супрессии гепато ,кардио токсичные,все должен врач назначать и с ра,бб,не всегда сразу базу назначают,сначала на НПВС идут


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (4 Фев 2022)

Транки и антидепрессанты нельзя бросать сразу. Надо сходить так,как скажет врач. Резко ухудшается состояние,если не принять очередную таблетку.


----------



## aleks.k (13 Апр 2022)

В общем пил я психофарму. Поначалу от респиридона было гораздо легче. Но через пару месяцев. Вернулось щекотание в тазобедренных и потихоньку боли. Болят мышцы всего тела. А так же побаливают внутренние органы. Живот бурлит. Немеют икры и левая рука. Шея. Что делать дальше не понятно.


----------



## aleks.k (19 Июн 2022)

Мой любимый этаперазин больше не работает)) 
Грустная и страшная жизнь тех, кто не любит презервативы)


----------



## aleks.k (7 Июл 2022)

Пока нашёл выход в лошадиных дозах алкоголя по вечерам, копошение в мошонке и дикий зуд заднего прохода тогда появляется не сразу после пробуждения, а в течение нескольких часов. Так же под алкоголем практически не чувствуются боли во внутренних органах и мышцах. Почти как раньше. 
Как до этой мрази что меня заразила.


----------



## aleks.k (10 Июл 2022)

Единственное что напрягает это боли. По идее за 3 года в аду я уже должен был привыкнуть. Но, ты идешь по улице. Вдруг начинает неприятно побаливать левый локоть, через минуту еще берцовая кость на правой ноге, через минуту правый локоть. Вроде отвлекся, уже больно наступать на ногу. Это все длится несколько минут и проходит. Потом опять повторяется. То руки немеют, то ноги. Раньше были ноющие боли со стороны печени и поджелудочной, сейчас они уже перешли в покалывания неприятные.


----------



## aleks.k (8 Авг 2022)

Любопытная жизнь. Идешь. Дико зудит задний проход. Как будто колючую проволоку в заду вертят. 
Болят всё мышцы, жжение противнейшее. Я бы не назвал уже себя человеком. Я даже и не знал что так можно страдать)) 
Как считаете уважаемые доктора, стоит уже поискать эту девчулю? А то я за 5 лет уже очень многое потерял. Я то человек добрый. Но какие нибудь антисоциальные элементы ведь могут ей битой коленки в обратную сторону вправить. Чтож мне теперь одному кастрированным инвалидом жить?


----------



## Ольга Александровна зуб (8 Авг 2022)

aleks.k написал(а):


> Пока нашёл выход в лошадиных дозах алкоголя по вечерам, копошение в мошонке и дикий зуд заднего прохода тогда появляется не сразу после пробуждения, а в течение нескольких часов. Так же под алкоголем практически не чувствуются боли во внутренних органах и мышцах. Почти как раньше.
> Как до этой мрази что меня заразила.


Заразила чем? Шизофренией? Ходят к нам на прием ежедневно с такими жалобами, потом в психушку отправляют с острым психозом на фоне озабоченности о здоровье


----------



## aleks.k (10 Авг 2022)

Тоесть кастрация, сперма почти не выделяется, чёткое движение в яйцах, дикий зуд заднего прохода, после которого извините при дефекации из задницы идёт струйка крови, как колючей проволокой водят, полиневропатия неясного генеза подтверждённая неврологом, боли всего что только может болеть. Всё врачи как один начиная от узиста и заканчивая психотерапевтом говорят, что у меня больше нет иммунитета. Это всё не от девушки, а просто у меня в голове? 😁
Ну так назначте со своей говно-медицининой мне шизу и пенсию по инвалидности тысяч 100. И я с вами соглашусь вполне. 
Да и желаю вашему сыну, если он есть, такой же здоровой невесты и таких же психосоматических проблем)


----------



## tankist (10 Авг 2022)

Тяжёлый ипохондрический синдром. Что, впрочем, не отменяет и соматическую составляющую.


----------



## aleks.k (10 Авг 2022)

Тоесть кровь из жопы и поражение двигательных нервов, бесплодие импотенция это всё всеволишь плод моего воображения? Что то ни один врач это не комментирует. А не пойти ли вам мой юный друг?

Или ты будешь меня содержать когда откажут ноги. 100 к от предыдущей особы и 100 к лично от тебя? На 200 к же можно жить и без ног? Я же правильно говорю? Или ещё кто то хочет показаться умным?

По этому дорогой друг. Не лезь в тему того, кому нечего терять.

Кстати вопрос к дорогим врачам этого форума. А как так получилось, что особа с циститом ИСО спайками в трубах имела чистый ПЦР. И та что ежегодно обращалась к гинекологам. Как так получилось, что после неё я стал кастрированным импотентомв в 35. С жуткими болями во всём теле?) Ай дай угадаю. Этож психостматика)) И вобще я её выдумал)  Я же шизик)


----------



## Александра1981 (10 Авг 2022)

@aleks.k, так чем она Вас заразила? Какой диагноз?
И ещё, человек, которого Вы выше матом обложили, врач-уролог.


----------



## горошек (11 Авг 2022)

@aleks.k, ПЦР берут на что-то конкретное, и если он в норме, значит именно этого конкретного нет. А спайки на микрофлору вообще не влияют. 
Если «кровь из жопы», простите, цитирую вас, то там должно быть что-то уже нарушено с плане целостности (трещина, эрозии, геморрой). Проктолог что увидел и чем это заживляли местно?
Если вам известно про цистит у «особы», значит вы что-то о ней знаете. И если она вас заразила, то у неё тоже должны быть все те же симптомы? У неё они есть? Кроме вас, были ли у неё ещё половые партнеры? Она ещё кого-то заразила  подобным? Что-то вам про это известно или связь с ней потеряна?


----------



## tankist (14 Авг 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> @aleks.k, ПЦР берут на что-то конкретное, и если он в норме, значит именно этого конкретного нет. А спайки на микрофлору вообще не влияют.
> Если «кровь из жопы», простите, цитирую вас, то там должно быть что-то уже нарушено с плане целостности (трещина, эрозии, геморрой). Проктолог что увидел и чем это заживляли местно?
> Если вам известно про цистит у «особы», значит вы что-то о ней знаете. И если она вас заразила, то у неё тоже должны быть все те же симптомы? У неё они есть? Кроме вас, были ли у неё ещё половые партнеры? Она ещё кого-то заразила  подобным? Что-то вам про это известно или связь с ней потеряна?


"Не мечите бисера перед свиньями..."© Господь.



aleks.k написал(а):


> Кстати вопрос к дорогим врачам этого форума. А как так получилось, что особа с циститом ИСО спайками в трубах имела чистый ПЦР. И та что ежегодно обращалась к гинекологам. Как так получилось, что после неё я стал кастрированным импотентомв в 35. С жуткими болями во всём теле?) Ай дай угадаю. Этож психостматика)) И вобще я её выдумал)  Я же шизик)


Цистит и спайки в трубах бывают при туберкулёзе мочеполовой системы. Это к сведению моему невоздержанному на язык молодому и невежливому оппоненту.
А 35 лет, увы, мне было в 2000 году.😜



Александра1981 написал(а):


> @aleks.k, так чем она Вас заразила? Какой диагноз?
> И ещё, человек, которого Вы выше матом обложили, врач-уролог.


Человек смешал в одну кучу свои проктологические, неврологические, урологические и андрологические проблемы. Ну и психологические (как минимум) проблемы тоже есть. Что в этом клубке первично, что вторично, а что и параллельно, трудно сказать.
Но, учитывая степень вербальной агрессии, это трудный пациент во всех смыслах этого слова.


----------



## aleks.k (25 Авг 2022)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @aleks.k, так чем она Вас заразила? Какой диагноз?


Трихомоноз


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (26 Авг 2022)

aleks.k написал(а):


> Трихомоноз


Так антибиотики пропили и вылечили! От иппп же куча антибиотиков! После таких актов нужно через некоторое время сдавать все анализы на иппп, плюс кровь на антитела можно еще сдать к некоторым возбудителям...
Вич, гепатит и сифилис. Вам же не 15 лет! Ваше состояние больше смахивает на психическое отклонение! И то, что Вас заразила девушка трихомонозом, это чисто ваша вина, презервативы не дорого стоят и отлично защищают от подобного рода "зверушек".
 Сдали анализы, нет и нет, есть - пролечили и забыли. Можете через некоторое время снова сдать! А если вы практикуете такого рода внезапные, незащищенные связи, то вы постоянно должны сдавать анализы и быть постоянным клиентом у венеролога! Вам еще золотую карту постоянного клиента КВД не выдали, случайно?)



aleks.k написал(а):


> Единственное что напрягает это боли. По идее за 3 года в аду я уже должен был привыкнуть. Но, ты идешь по улице. Вдруг начинает неприятно побаливать левый локоть, через минуту еще берцовая кость на правой ноге, через минуту правый локоть. Вроде отвлекся, уже больно наступать на ногу. Это все длится несколько минут и проходит. Потом опять повторяется. То руки немеют, то ноги. Раньше были ноющие боли со стороны печени и поджелудочной, сейчас они уже перешли в покалывания неприятные.


Вы меня извините, но если человек жив, у него что-то , да чувствуется, побаливать может. Вы идете по делам и чувствуете, что локоть побаливает? и что? Вы настолько свободный от дел, от обязательств человек, что вам есть дело до вашего локтя? Онемело, покололо, прошло. Если долго беспокоит, то лучше очно обратиться к терапевту для начала, к неврологу. решить проблему и жить дальше. Вот бы все люди внимание на свои колики и ломки так обращали как вы...
Сдайте мочу, кровь, кал. Узи поделайте. Не найдут ничего, так и живите дальше. Вы ж за 3 года с такими симптомами как-то не померли, хуже не стало.


----------



## горошек (26 Авг 2022)

aleks.k написал(а):


> Трихомоноз


Ну никак не нашла в инете при таком диагнозе всех ваших симптомов. Все таки данное заболевание достаточно локализованное и да, успешно лечится. А заразиться им могут и вполне приличные люди. Я в детском саду работала, нас проверяли регулярно, так у двоих находили, было дело, и это только то, что я знаю. Так-то разглашать такое нельзя. У одной муж гульнул, другую заразил новый гражданский муж, который подхватил когда ещё был в поиске. Пролечили и забыли.
А вот если действительно кровь из заднего прохода, то надо сходить к врачу, который пальчиком в попе ковыряется, может и начнёте с уважением относиться к врачам этой специальности. И уролога от проктолога надо отличать.


----------



## tankist (26 Авг 2022)

aleks.k написал(а):


> Трихомоноз


"В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька"


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (26 Авг 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> "Не мечите бисера перед свиньями..."© Господь.


у человека  психиатрия. поэтому нейролептики уже выписывали. ему тут витамины советуют, забавно) а вы врачи не должны по идее обижаться, выж всякое видели


----------



## aleks.k (26 Авг 2022)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Вы меня извините, но если человек жив, у него что-то , да чувствуется, побаливать может. Вы идете по делам и чувствуете, что локоть побаливает? и что? Вы настолько свободный от дел, от обязательств человек, что вам есть дело до вашего локтя? Онемело, покололо, прошло. Если долго беспокоит, то лучше очно обратиться к терапевту для начала, к неврологу. решить проблему и жить дальше. Вот бы все люди внимание на свои колики и ломки так обращали как вы...
> Сдайте мочу, кровь, кал. Узи поделайте. Не найдут ничего, так и живите дальше. Вы ж за 3 года с такими симптомами как-то не померли, хуже не стало.


Курните тему на сайте хрон простатит ру, как там люди едут в Новосибирск, пьют близкие к смертельным дозам дозолов, и ни один не вылечился.

Живите дальше? У меня полиневропатия нижних конечностей. Жить дальше без ножек?))) вы прикалываетесь?


----------



## tankist (27 Авг 2022)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> у человека  психиатрия. поэтому нейролептики уже выписывали. ему тут витамины советуют, забавно) а вы врачи не должны по идее обижаться, выж всякое видели


Я и не обижаюсь. Всякое повидал.


----------



## aleks.k (27 Авг 2022)

Ладно я извиняюсь. Слишком увлекательная моя жизнь, чтобы оставаться адекватным человеком. 
Ломит кости, пальцы, Десна болит, боли в глазах, довольно сильно колет поджелудочная + правый бок. Болят мышцы ног и вобще в ногах мерзейшие ощущения. Побаливает член и яйца. Ощущение зуда в них. Зуд заднего прохода, движение в яйцах. 
Когда еду за рулём ощущение зудо-жжение жжения всего что ниже пояса. Плюс колющего режущие боли везде и противные жжения. 
Раньше хоть нейролептик помогал, сейчас эффект 0


----------



## aleks.k (27 Авг 2022)

Я не жалуюсь, каждый гробит свою жизнь по своему. Я просто считаю, что каждый имеет право не только на достойную жизнь, но и на достойную смерть. 
И я не хочу как муж сестры матери пройти через отказ поджелудочной, далее отказ ног, далее гангрену в обоих ногах и червей в ногах, далее врачи наконец сжалились и сделали ему укол, после которого он уснул навсегда. Но в любом случае, пока работают ноги, я что то пытаюсь, пусть по сути, это уже и не жизнь.


----------



## tankist (28 Авг 2022)

aleks.k написал(а):


> Я не жалуюсь, каждый гробит свою жизнь по своему. Я просто считаю, что каждый имеет право не только на достойную жизнь, но и на достойную смерть.
> И я не хочу как муж сестры матери пройти через отказ поджелудочной, далее отказ ног, далее гангрену в обоих ногах и червей в ногах, далее врачи наконец сжалились и сделали ему укол, после которого он уснул навсегда. Но в любом случае, пока работают ноги, я что то пытаюсь, пусть по сути, это уже и не жизнь.


Какой отказ поджелудочной? Какой ещё укол? Ну реально бред.



aleks.k написал(а):


> Ладно я извиняюсь. Слишком увлекательная моя жизнь, чтобы оставаться адекватным человеком.
> Ломит кости, пальцы, Десна болит, боли в глазах, довольно сильно колет поджелудочная + правый бок. Болят мышцы ног и вобще в ногах мерзейшие ощущения. Побаливает член и яйца. Ощущение зуда в них. Зуд заднего прохода, движение в яйцах.
> Когда еду за рулём ощущение зудо-жжение жжения всего что ниже пояса. Плюс колющего режущие боли везде и противные жжения.
> Раньше хоть нейролептик помогал, сейчас эффект 0


И это всё после трихомониаза? Да ладно.


----------



## горошек (28 Авг 2022)

aleks.k написал(а):


> врачи наконец сжалились и сделали ему укол, после которого он уснул навсегда


Ну не верю, что из жалости врачи себя под статью подведут. Они таких, кто вызывает сострадание повидали и так не мало. И что? Каждому укол? За это посадить могут. А оно им надо?
@aleks.k, попробуйте все своё состояние разложить по полочкам. Вернее, причины этих ощущений. Вот я пробую это понять. Трихомониаз привел к простатиту. Часть симптомов оттуда. Это понятно. А нейропатия нижних конечностей тоже от этого? Если по-вашему это так, то объясните механизм возникновения. Дальше кровь из заднего прохода? Предстательная железа давит, возникают запоры, а вместе с ними геморрой, трещины или что-то подобное? Ну это я уже придумала, а что вам на этот счёт сказал проктолог, так и не ответили. Ну про десну, глаза, поджелудочную и т п я даже придумать не могу никакой связи ни с простатитом, ни трихомониазом. Вернее, могу предположить, но вам это опять не понравится. Но возможно, эта связь как раз и идёт через нервную систему, сбой в работе которой как раз и вызвали полученные вами реальные диагнозы ( тризомониаз и простатит). И на заразившую вас девушку тоже не надо бочки катить. Она скорее всего не знала о своём диагнозе, и никакого злого умысла у неё не было. А вам никто не мешал предохраняться и избегать беспорядочных связей. Хотя я уже привела пример, что такое можно подхватить и при «порядочных» половых связях. И все таки, у неё же нет всех этих ваших симптомов, все локализовано?


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (28 Авг 2022)

Алексу надо было не бросать нейролептики. Тем более что он в обществе и еще и за рулем. Это может плохо кончиться.
Хотя в рф много нелеченных ходит по улицам.  Пока не совершит что-то, никому нет дела.



tankist написал(а):


> Ну реально бред.


Вполне реально. Как и агрессивность. Тут модераторы уже потерли его "реакцию" на мое сообщение.
Вы не профильный спец, конечно, но наверное слышали, что там при таких расстройствах нарушаются процессы торможения и связности разных участках мозга. И мозг начинает выдавать такое , что 10 здоровых не разберутся.

Я лично с интересом почитывал, как вы тут все ему пытаетесь что-то втолковать.


----------



## горошек (28 Авг 2022)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Хотя в рф много нелеченных ходит по улицам. Пока не совершит что-то, никому нет дела.


«Всё одно сведёт на баб…».



Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Вы не профильный спец, конечно, но наверное слышали, что там при таких расстройствах нарушаются процессы торможения и связности разных участках мозга. И мозг начинает выдавать такое , что 10 здоровых не разберутся.


А вы, похоже, профильный, и, почитывая тут в инете, точно знаете что это за «такие расстройства» и что при них бывает.


----------



## aleks.k (28 Авг 2022)

Тема закрыта.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (28 Авг 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> А вы, похоже, профильный, и, почитывая тут в инете, точно знаете что это за «такие расстройства» и что при них бывает.


Не понял сарказма, но могу и вообще не писать, консультируйте вы) В инете можно безопасно таких консультировать, слава Богу. То что идти к психиатру постыдно, это реально проблема в рф. Хотя он похоже ходил и таблетки ему выписали правильно.


----------



## горошек (28 Авг 2022)

@Sergei_Vorobey, а я и не консультировала. И к психиатру ходила без стыда, также как и дочь, и ее подруга. Мы в РФ все живем, если что. А люди разные. И я чаще всего и пытаюсь убедить, что в походе к психиатру нет ничего страшного.
Тоже могу не писать, манией такой не страдаю. А сарказм вы поняли, вы вполне умны и не могли не понять.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (28 Авг 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> Дальше кровь из заднего прохода? Предстательная железа давит, возникают запоры, а вместе с ними геморрой, трещины или что-то подобное? Ну это я уже придумала,


Ну не знаю. По-моему на консультацию тянет.



горошек написал(а):


> А сарказм вы поняли, вы вполне умны и не могли не понять.


Все все поняли. Вы пенсионер, которому делать нечего, я тоже пообщаться сюда заходил и еще , признаюсь, когда то собирался быть врачом в молодости, и тут играю во врача. 
Человеку надо было корректно сказать, что сначала лечение головы, а потом "сисек писек жопы" и прочих органов первой биологической необходимости. А не  отвечать с позиции погружения в его бред.


----------



## горошек (28 Авг 2022)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Ну не знаю. По-моему на консультацию тянет.


Знак ? И «я придумала»? Вот не ожидала, что для вас так выглядит консультация.



Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Все все поняли. Вы пенсионер, которому делать нечего


Ну вот опять все вы про меня знаете, хотя и не знаете. По мне, почти хамство. Ну то есть, я человек, который ничего поинтереснее себе найти не может. Ну тут и фиг с вами.



Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Человеку надо было корректно сказать, что сначала лечение головы , а потом "сисек писек жопы" и прочих органов первой биологической необходимости


А разве в лоб ему не говорили? Реакцию вы помните. Вот и хотелось попробовать подвести его к этому издалека. Но тоже не получается. Тема для него закрыта. Но попыталась и ладно.
И для меня не очевидно, что первично, что вторично. Мне кажется, доктор-Танкист тут где-то правильно писал, что смешались три направления, которые надо разделить. А вот вы, не консультируя, уверено называете первопричину. Ну и не без вставочек, что при проблеме конкретного человека, без проблем конкретно РФ опять не обошлось.


----------



## aleks.k (7 Сен 2022)

Заметил что с пребыванием на солнце становится гораздо хуже. Наступила осень, перестал ездить на дачу и быть на солнце и стало получше. Всё тело всё равно болит и эти мерзкие ощущения. Но лирику не пил уже недели 2. Хотя до этого по вечерам после пребывания на солнце в ногах было прям невыносимо 2х 75 лирики было мало. 
Интересно, сколько есть времени до отказа ног. ( а то может и не стоит мучиться, продать квартиру и машину и переехать куда-нить к морю, пожить пока денег хватит, а там че-нить придумать) 

Вопрос урологу. Если он ещё здесь.
1. В общем как я живу. Просыпаюсь с утра, зуд задницы, ребята активируются, идут перекусить в яйца, в сосудах члена тоже постоянный движ, всё это побаливает и т. д. Стоит начать движение и начинаются боли в ногах, рези, покалывания, мерзкие ощущения. Точечное жжение в шее. Болят мышцы и на руках и на спине и ногах, не сказать что сильно. В брюшине жжение, мерзкое, правый и левый бок тянет. Постоянно, каждый день. Плавающие боли стопы кисти, + колет в стопах. Всё немеет, затекает. Плавающие боли тазобедренные + колени, то хуже то лучше. Иногда хромаю. Но не долго. 
Вопрос: чем то можно уменьшить ощущения что я описал выше? ( кто нужен из врачей, что нужно пить, колоть, курить чтобы стало легче?) 

2. Вторая проблема, нет сил ни на что, абсолютное отупение, концентрация и работа мозга 10% от того что было. Вечно пьяное состояние. 
Инъекции тестостерона вернут мне хоть какие то силы? И будет ли мозг работать как раньше если его колоть? 

Мне надо попытаться ещё попробовать поработать какое то время. 
И я понял, ничего нет и т. д. т. п. Всё в голове и так далее и тому подобное. И всё хорошо, просто старый стал, полностью согласен) 

В общем если будут советы, то примного благодарен)


----------



## tankist (7 Сен 2022)

Ответ уролога.
Вышеописанные жалобы, на мой взгляд, не обусловлены соматической патологией органов мочеполовой системы.


----------



## aleks.k (7 Сен 2022)

Раньше были времена,
А теперь - мгновения.
Раньше поднимался он,
А теперь - давление...

@tankist, я правильно понимаю, что не имеет смысла травиться химией и прочими анти депрессантами, а можно спокойно ждать отказа ног?)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (8 Сен 2022)

aleks.k написал(а):


> ...я правильно понимаю, что не имеет смысла травиться химией и прочими анти депрессантами, а можно спокойно ждать отказа ног?)


Идите к урологу в поликлинику, сдавайте анализы, а-то вы здесь хотите заочно постановку диагноза и назначения лечения, попахивает, я бы даже сказала несет психиатрией.


----------



## aleks.k (9 Сен 2022)

Если у вас есть соответствующий диплом по психиатрии. Не забывайте его скан прикладывать к вашим комментариям.




Обследуемся, хоть это и ничего и не даст)


----------



## aleks.k (15 Сен 2022)

Пожалуйста. Я прошу пощады. 29 лет и 11 месяцев до этой (чистой по ПЦР) девушки было супер, классно, потрясающе. Пожалуйста, я никого не насиловал, не убивал. Пожалуйста, усыпите меня. Пожалуйста, я больше не могу просыпаться по утрам. Пожалуйста(

Рисуете чистые анализы этим... Имейте совесть усыпить ни в чем не повинного мужика...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Сен 2022)

aleks.k написал(а):


> Если у вас есть соответствующий диплом по психиатрии. Не забывайте его скан прикладывать к вашим комментариям.
> 
> Обследуемся, хоть это и ничего и не даст)


Так вам вот назначили анализов, сдавайте на хламидии уже! И так про женщин ужасно вы тут пишете! Где результаты анализов, чтобы обвинять девушку? А если и будут результаты положительными, так лечитесь и не нойте, раз на контрацепции экономите. Жуть какая, бывают же экземпляры. Не завидую вашим Докторам.


----------



## aleks.k (29 Окт 2022)

Мужики( это я врачам) может празиквантела, альбендазол бахнуть с чем-нибудь ещё? 
И как убрать это постоянное движение и шевеление в яйцах и члене? 
 Ездил в Турцию ( решил скататься пока ноги есть и не пришлось повеситься)
Туда летел корчился от болей во всём теле, 200 грам водки в дьюти-фри уняла их часа на 1,5. Весь остальной полёт крючился от неврологических болей и движения в яйцах- члене, внутренних органах. На обратном пути закинулся лирикой, получше. 
Взял кальян, без алкоголя. Покурил, дико заболели ноги. Курил лёжа. До номера еле дошёл, ноги как не мои. 
На сегодняшний момент колит ладони, пальцы рук. Колит стопы, снизу. Жжение в мышцах ног и их забитость и ужасные мерзкие ощущения в них. Побаливает всё внутренние органы. 
Неужели никакая противо паразитка не поможет хотя бы временно? 
От антидепрессантов хуже, этаперазин-респиридон эффект 0.
Как продлить жизнь ног?


----------



## aleks.k (14 Ноя 2022)

Админов попрошу закрыть тему.


----------

